# New to owning horses advise please



## littlemiss87 (3 April 2015)

Hello all 
so a few weeks ago I started helping out a friend at her yard and have now gained a 2 year old cob first few weeks went great with him but then a few weeks back he was seen to mount a mare :/ he is now getting gelded in a few weeks , anyway since then he has been a ****** to do anything with he trys to bite rear up , he trys to push people about , even when hanging Hay nets in his field he will charge at u and rear and try to bite ect , iv now got a black eye  I don't want to give up with him , but I must admit I am a little scared of him ,there are other horses there but he is the only one I'm wary of , how do I tackle this behaviour


----------



## SpringArising (3 April 2015)

I think you need to sell him to an experienced home. There's far too much to tackle for a novice first time owner who's already scared. 

Why did you buy a two year old colt as your first horse?


----------



## JillA (3 April 2015)

Get some professional help if you are determined to keep him. These people are very good and will give you stuff to work on between visits http://www.intelligenthorsemanship.co.uk/specialist-horse-training.html. And get him gelded as soon as you can (don't wait a few weeks, he will be full of spring grass and maybe even worse by then) - even then it will be a week or two before his hormones stop ruling his brain.


----------



## be positive (3 April 2015)

Definitely not a good idea for a novice to buy a 2 year old colt, I guess you were not told much about him but he was cute and cheap so it seemed like a good idea at the time? 

He should settle down once gelded, having discovered what his equipment could do, I hope the mare has been seen by a vet to avoid an unwanted pregnancy, he has now got hormones raging around and thinks he is the bees knees, if you are going to keep him get him gelded ASAP, you need to do that even to sell, and get some experienced help to teach you how to deal with him before you get hurt, he will just be testing the boundaries, due to the hormones,  and requires some serious lessons in acceptable behaviour which along with the operation should turn him round if he has a good nature, that said he still is probably not for you, looking ahead he will need backing and educating over the next few years, have you got a plan in place with help to ensure he gets a decent start. 

Buying an older schoolmaster would have made more sense but  if you do keep him with plenty of help he may well turn out ok.


----------



## be positive (3 April 2015)

Definitely not a good idea for a novice to buy a 2 year old colt, I guess you were not told much about him but he was cute and cheap so it seemed like a good idea at the time? 

He should settle down once gelded, having discovered what his equipment could do, I hope the mare has been seen by a vet to avoid an unwanted pregnancy, he has now got hormones raging around and thinks he is the bees knees, if you are going to keep him get him gelded ASAP, you need to do that even to sell, and get some experienced help to teach you how to deal with him before you get hurt, he will just be testing the boundaries, due to the hormones,  and requires some serious lessons in acceptable behaviour which along with the operation should turn him round if he has a good nature, that said he still is probably not for you, looking ahead he will need backing and educating over the next few years, have you got a plan in place with help to ensure he gets a decent start. 

Buying an older schoolmaster would have made more sense but  if you do keep him with plenty of help he may well turn out ok.


----------



## Smurf's Gran (3 April 2015)

He may be quite different when he is gelded, but as JillA says do it quickly !.  I would get some expert help so you can establish some manners and ground rules with him if you keep him.  If he doesn't settle quickly when gelded I would consider passing him on, if he has scared you then this is not an easy position to establish leadership from.  There are plenty of easier horses out there.  Good Luck.


----------



## littlemiss87 (3 April 2015)

No actually I haven't spent money on buying him I have taken him on as they needed help plus I wanted to get back in with horses iv spent a good few weeks getting to know him , when I said new I didn't mean new to being around horses just new to owning them plus have been away from them for a  few years  but have been around them most of my life not really spent much time with younger horses so was unsure with this behaviour and when I say scared I'm not scared of him just the thought of knowing he could hurt someone  , he is already booked in to be gelded on the 20th so that's in hand , I kind of regret asking for advise now :/  maybe I could have worded it better .... ty for any advice Just wanted opinions on ways to deal with this


----------



## Smurf's Gran (3 April 2015)

littlemiss87 said:



			No actually I haven't spent money on buying him I have taken him on as they needed help plus I wanted to get back in with horses iv spent a good few weeks getting to know him , when I said new I didn't mean new to being around horses just new to owning them plus have been away from them for a  few years  but have been around them most of my life not really spent much time with younger horses so was unsure with this behaviour and when I say scared I'm not scared of him just the thought of knowing he could hurt someone  , he is already booked in to be gelded on the 20th so that's in hand , I kind of regret asking for advise now :/  maybe I could have worded it better .... ty for any advice Just wanted opinions on ways to deal with this
		
Click to expand...

Good luck things will change for the better when he is gelded


----------



## littlemiss87 (3 April 2015)

Cheers I'm hoping so  I didn't just jump head first into this I  took a few weeks to make my mind up about taking him on and I know there will be hard testing times ahead but he will be worth it , it was just the sudden  change with his attitude  that took me by surprise  and caught me slightly off guard , I have  made him sound alot worse then he is , he can be a very nice and well behaved horse  sorry for any confusion


----------



## Smurf's Gran (3 April 2015)

I think its the Spring ...ours has livened up as well !!  it always catches us out every year as I think the horses respond before we do


----------



## Deseado (4 April 2015)

Gelding asap; this should help with the bolshyness, but he will still need to have manners installed. I would carry a schooling whip with me whenever dealing with him loose, and teach him to keep out of your space. A bit of future planning would be wise: where do you intend to send him for breaking and schooling?


----------



## Crugeran Celt (4 April 2015)

When I bought my welsh gelding he was rising 6 and thought he was the boss of everything and everyone,  he was bolshy and pushy to handle but not quite as aggressive as yours seems to be but with consistent handling and very firm 'no' when he stepped  out of line he came pretty quickly and is now a pleasure to handle from the ground. He responded very well to my voice and as he is quite big didn't seem much point in smacking him, he wouldn't have felt it. Mine also loves being groomed so that gave  us time to bond and learn a mutual respect. I definitely think it helped that he was turned out with a mare who took no notice of him when he tried to bully her and now he lives with three minis and to be fair they all push him around.  If they want his food he either shares or walks away and leaves them eat it. Good luck op and I am sure with him gelded and spending time with him will see his behaviour improve and your relationship with him blossom.


----------



## littlemiss87 (5 April 2015)

I have made him sound alot worse then he is , yesterday and today he has been alot better and not bitten reared ect so I'm very hopeful things are moving is the right direction , our bond is getting stronger every day , he put himself between me and another horse that bolted from its field and ran strait at us today that has restored a bit of my faith in him


----------



## Jazpaige (6 April 2015)

I think he will settle down once gelded, but remember horses are herd animals and in the herd they have a pecking order, he will be testing you to see out of you both who is really boss and who is really in charge. Do a lot of lead rein work, be harsh and firm with your voice with him, if he comes charging at you stand big and bold and wave your arms up at him. On the lead rein do all sorts of simple things, like when you stand he is to stand straight away, make him back up, and the second he puts a foot forward without your command back him up even more, a horse backing up and respecting that command is the equivalent to in the herd, the more dominant horse will always keep going forward no matter what, so you making him back up will make him realise you are top dog and he needs to listen to you. Also remember he is probably insecure as he is only a youngster and he will probably be feeling vulnerable. Once you have started these exercises with him he will probably settle down because he will feel more safe and secure


----------



## Barnacle (10 April 2015)

Are you working him at all? Obviously at 2 he hasn't been backed but you should get him lunging. He'll be a lot more respectful after that. Also teach him to back up on the lead and reward him when he does. I've found problem stallions respond very well to polos ! Keep his attention, give him treats when he does the right thing (and never when he gets pushy) and start making him work for you. Be patient but persistent and don't worry about distractions - you need to keep his attention even when there are lots of pony faces sticking over the fence. To get his attention back, smack the ground with the whip and tap him if you have to (but make sure you're not in a position to be kicked). He'll be fine. He's only a 2 year-old and those hormones have only just kicked in. He's getting gelded in 10 days - shouldn't be a long term problem.


----------



## Leo Walker (10 April 2015)

Barnacle said:



			Are you working him at all? Obviously at 2 he hasn't been backed but you should get him lunging. He'll be a lot more respectful after that ... give him treats
		
Click to expand...

Please, please dont do this!!


----------



## Barnacle (10 April 2015)

Are you objecting to the treats part or the lunging? I know a lot of people don't like giving treats to horses but recent research shows it's the most effective reward. You don't want them stepping all over you so you should ONLY give them when they do the right thing. But I did say that...


----------



## Leo Walker (11 April 2015)

Both! But the thought of hand treating a 2yr old cob colt gives me the heebie jeebies! I cannot imagine ANY good outcome from doing that. There are ways of rewarding your horse that dont involve hand feeding. Mine is 5yr old and we have done a lot of ground work, but hes very food orientated and any sort of food treats would turn him into a monster. And I could deal with him doing what the OPs horse is doing without being worried or having to ask for advice. It wouldnt get to that point as I know how to handle youngsters and colts, and I know better, but the OP doesnt sound like she would deal well with a mouthy, pushy colt, or even know when it would be appropriate to treat in whatever form. 

And the thought of a novice owner who is struggling to handle her horse day to day, teaching him to lunge is ludicrous! No 2yr old should be lunging, never mind a 2yr old cob colt in this situation


----------



## Barnacle (11 April 2015)

I don't really see why it would be difficult to get him lunging... I'm just talking about basic going around in a circle with a halter on - not anything fancy. Just a "job" to do so she can get him responding to her. But I take your point regarding experience etc I was going off what she said - that she does have experience with horses, just not her own, and that he's not actually that bad. You've been on the board longer so I will trust your judgement.


----------



## JillA (11 April 2015)

I think both treating as a reinforcer for doing the right thing, and lunging as almost a join-up exercise can be very useful in the right, experienced hands, because both rely on timing to be effective as opposed to risky. But OP sounds as though she is quite lacking in that kind of experience - maybe if she gets an experienced person to help, but basically it is about the relationship between the colt and her, not the colt and a third person and that needs to be borne in mind.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (11 April 2015)

I don't agree with treats from the hand but only because my mare who I bred and is now 22 can be extremely pushy and my MIL insisted on giving her treats and she became very snappy and unbearable.  Learnt my lesson and have never hand fed since, all treats are put in feed bucket.  I also wouldn't lunge a 2 year old, I would walk him out in hand and let him see the world. More interesting for him and you than lunging.


----------



## littlemiss87 (12 April 2015)

Well I'm sure some of u will be happy to know he is doing very good  had very little bad behaviour from him for well over a week , as for treats we use them very rarely , no he is not being lunged that is due to start once his healed from gelding , and no not by me I will help ect once both me and the horse have learned/understand more , may I point out never once did I say I can't handle him on a day to day basis as I can and have been . I have just never seen this behaviour be for as I am no expert and never said I was , I have alot of help from experienced people , just wondered what others had to say how they would deal with it ect . iv never had a untrained horse so I don't plan on trying to train him I will be watching and learning with that side of thinps


----------



## Crugeran Celt (13 April 2015)

So glad he is starting to behave himself. I bred a foal 22 years ago and had never really had any experience of handling a youngster but with lots of help it was a great experience.  I still have that filly, she will be 22 in July. There have been times when I wished I had bought a 'ready made' horse but I wouldn't change the experiece for anything. Enjoy him.


----------

